# Como medir diodos y resistencias ?



## vichval (Jul 3, 2007)

hola: siempre se me hace un matete en este tema. por lo cual les pido si alguien me puede explicar como medir con mi tester un diodo o una resistencia para saber si esta bueno o en corto o en fuga o abierto etc.
muchas gracias.


----------



## sick (Jul 3, 2007)

es facil con un multi digital... solo selecciona en resistencia si es multi auto rango y midela ahi te da el valor numerico y para el diodo tienes q seleccionar el simbolo del diodo el el multi y polarizar bien el diodo... el negatico en el anodo si no me equivoco y el positivo en el catodo del diodo ahi deve medir un valor en el multi tons el diodo tabien.. y si o pones en otro sentido no deve medir nada.... y te daras cuenta mas facil mente cuando mides un diodo tipo led... 

en conclucion... si el diodo mide en un sentido ta bien sino mide en ningun sentido ta mal.


----------



## menduco (Jul 4, 2007)

es muy facil, lo  que tenes que hacer es lo siguiente:
para medir diodos:
                               agarras el tèster y lo colocas en la posicion de continuidad procedes a colocar las puntas del tèster en los extremos del diodo a medir.... una vez hecho esto miras el display si acusa o no algun valor. luego inverti las pocisiones de las puntas y realiza la misma operacion
si conduce en ambas direcciones el diodo se dice que esta "pnchado"(osea que no sirve mas),si lo hace en una direccion es porque el diodo esta bueno (esta bien polarizado)

te voy a recordar que si queres medir un dido que esta soldado a un circuito debes primero desoldar una patita del mismo y recien ahi verificar el estado del mismo, ya que si lo medis estando fijo al circuito podes obtener resultados erroneos, ya que el dido puede indicar que conduce en ambas direcciones debido a que puede estar realimentandose por otrocomponente(puede ser un capacitor).

medicion de resistencias:
                                        debes colocar el tèster en la funcion de resist. (preferentemente en el valor mas grande). luego colocar las puntas del mismo en los extremos de las resistencias y miras en el display el valor de esa resistencias ,si el valor es muy grande podes graduar el rango para obtener el valor de la resist. que sea mas comoda para leer:
ej:

 si medis una resistencia de  10000ohm, lo mas probable es que te confundas (nos pasa a todos), para ello varias la funcion del tester para que sea de mas facil lectura para el ejemplo seria de 10Kohm.
 si no sabes el valor de una reistencia a simple vista te recomiendo que busques en internet la tabla de valores de resistencias para asi cuando veas una reistencia ya sabes el valor de la misma y no tenes que andar midiendo (porque te quita tiempo)

saludos


----------



## PATOMU (Ago 24, 2008)

y un diodo Zener debe medir solo en una direccion igual?
es que mido un zener y por un sentido marca continuidad y al invertir el tester marca un valor ..... eso que significa que esta malo o es normal?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

No, los zener conducen en los dos sentidos, en uno se comporta como un diodo normal y en el otro cae la tension necesaria (Vzener)


----------



## cesar herrera (Ago 25, 2008)

Cabe recalcar que al medir resistencias con un tester autorango no debes tomar las dos puntas con las manos por que te mide la resistencia del cuerpo y varia la medicion.  En cuanto al diodo .marca  aproximadamente 600 mv  conectando el cable negro al catodo(el de la rayita) y el rojo al anodo, y cuando inviertes la polaridad de los cables del tester no se lee nada en el tester. Si marca cero esta en corto circuito y si no marca nada en ninguna polaridad el diodo esta abierto.En ambos casos hay que reemplazarlo.


----------



## hardcoreone (Jul 11, 2010)

y como haces si tenes una resistencia de alambre ejemplo 0.33 de 7watts tiene algo que ver que no tenga continuidad?


----------



## duncan87 (Nov 10, 2011)

Buen dia a toddos!.. pero aprovechando este tema... tengo una duda ya que unas resistencias de 47 ohms y otra de 22 ohms, me estee marcando continuidad.. mi pregunta es la sgte... Es normal esto??.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## El_Mago_ (Nov 10, 2011)

todos estan muy mal,asi no se mide un diodo, solo le estamos aplicanto 5v con el multimetro para saber si un diodo esta realmente bien debemos saber de cuanto voltage es una vez sabiendo esto usamos una fuente de CD de mas voltage del diodo y medimos en directa y en inversa, en directa nos debera marcar 0.6v o 0.7v que es el vol de polarizacion del silicio y en inversa nos debera marcar el voltage de la fuente, si nos marca menos del voltage de la fuente el diodo tiene fuga y esta mal. 
ejemplo: diodo 1n4001 es de 50v , así que lo conectamos en serie con una resistencia de 1M y en paralelo con una fuente de 800VCD, en directa debera marcar 0.6v y en inversa 800v entonces nuestro diodo estara en buen estado, si marcara 780v o 797 nuestro diodo ya tiene una fuga y no sirve



duncan87 dijo:


> Buen dia a toddos!.. pero aprovechando este tema... tengo una duda ya que unas resistencias de 47 ohms y otra de 22 ohms, me estee marcando continuidad.. mi pregunta es la sgte... Es normal esto??.
> Muchas gracias.



obvio no, estan en cortocircuito, imagino que las mediste desmontadas del chasis ¿o no?, recuerda que siempre que quieras medir un componente siempre hay que quitarlo del chasis si no puede marcarte continuidad, site marca continuidad entonces estan mal


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 11, 2011)

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ-_dhdbrSUeapMEHXWPBB8DNd-e_dEg6MUrYTl3cy_p_iRIAxI


----------



## El_Mago_ (Nov 11, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ-_dhdbrSUeapMEHXWPBB8DNd-e_dEg6MUrYTl3cy_p_iRIAxI



esta mal esa medicion, no sirve


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 12, 2011)

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> esta mal esa medicion, no sirve



Si sirve, al menos con eso descartas que el diodo no este abierto o en corto.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 12, 2011)

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> esta mal esa medicion, no sirve



me podrias explicar por que afimas esto


----------



## alex9 (Nov 12, 2011)

un diodo puedes probarlo ocupando como base principalmente el circuito equivalente, los diodos son un pocos sencillos, no todos pero aqui un poco de ayuda con los mas simples. los diodos rectificadores http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/diodo/equivalente.asp


----------



## El_Mago_ (Nov 12, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> me podrias explicar por que afimas esto



porque como puedes probar un diodo de 100v con 5v del multimetro??, lo que estas haciendo es probar la alta y la baja  pero no su fuga ni su funcionamiento, y como puedes darle un consejo así a un novato, hay muchos electronicos que no saben ni siquiera como probar un diodo y mueren no sabiendo  ni como se probaba un diodo correctamente. saludos y no lo tomes a mal todos loas dias se aprende algo nuevo.



			
				ZiklonRecords dijo:
			
		

> porque como puedes probar un diodo de 100v con 5v del multimetro??, lo que estas haciendo es probar la alta y la baja  pero no su fuga ni su funcionamiento, y como puedes darle un consejo así a un novato, hay muchos electronicos que no saben ni siquiera como probar un diodo y mueren no sabiendo  ni como se probaba un diodo correctamente. saludos y no lo tomes a mal todos loas dias se aprende algo nuevo.



En un rato subo un tuto completo de comprobacion de un diodo y esperen la revista de enigmaelectronica donde haremos cosas muy interesantes desde probar un diodo hasta soldar un chip de 100 patas con 2 cautines. gracias paciencia pido para demostrarles la medicion de un diodo es que ahora no tengo una camara con buena resolucion para hacer un buen tuto si no no tiene chiste



alex9 dijo:


> un diodo puedes probarlo ocupando como base principalmente el circuito equivalente, los diodos son un pocos sencillos, no todos pero aqui un poco de ayuda con los mas simples. los diodos rectificadores http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/diodo/equivalente.asp



exacto algo mas o menos asi es de lo que hablo, en un rato mas subire todo un tema completo sobre diodos


----------

